# Working my core after surgery



## OrionBalls (Oct 25, 2021)

I got my umbilical hernia repaired two weeks ago. I'm still having some minor nerve pain where the mesh was implanted. However, I need my core to regain strength in order to properly perform my job. I also need to stretch my back. Stretching even my shoulders hurts. Any advice how to get back up to ship shape, without compromising this surgery that I need to last for a long time before I can retire?


----------



## Justtocheck (Oct 25, 2021)

Low weight medicine balls.  6-8 pounds most, depending on how big you are. 6 If you are of smaller frame or 8 if you are bigger.

That's actually their original purpose; rehabilitation, hence "medicine balls". My recomendation, throw them around. And throw them to the air and catch them. It's great because you can control how hard you throw them depending on your state and pain tolerances.


----------



## Looney Troons (Oct 25, 2021)

Medicine balls, as stated above. Also, a decent foam roller might help you get back up to speed.  The key thing is to not push yourself _too_ hard, and do not become frustrated with your recovery rate.


----------



## User names must be unique (Oct 25, 2021)

don't listen to these pussies deadlifts and sit ups push yourself hard, if your insides try to get outside again let them, that's just weakness leaving your body.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Oct 25, 2021)

Lol same I got a umbilical surgery as well, tomorrow I'd be officially completely recovered. After the 2 weeks of surgery I'd just go on walks since that is usually what is recommended. Straining and lifting usually shouldn't be done until 2 months after the surgery.

I used to do a lot of high intensity exercise, usually 3 pushup sessions a day plus a sit-up session and a jog every once a while.


My plan is to start slow, when you're doctor says you can start doing high intensity I'd recommend stretches and if you're someone that does pushups I'd do 2 pushup sessions a week and every week or two add one or two more sessions.


----------

